# Help! Recommended Charters / Guides



## TxNoles (May 13, 2010)

I'm looking to take a half / full day trip with my father-in-law and 14 year daughter. Last year's trip caught a few fish, mostly sandies, but the captain did not take the family 5 minutes from the marina. My daughter would love to get on some larger fish and would like to get out of the marina! Any recommendations? I'm willing to go anywhere from Galveston down to Port O'Connor.


----------



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

PM Sent


----------



## bgoofyman (Mar 12, 2018)

*Great fishing guide*

Captain Craig Lambert is a great fishing guide. He takes FANTASTIC care of families. Here is his website: http://www.galvestoninshorefishing.com/


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

here is another www.galvestonbaycharterfishing.com


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.grovesguideservice.com

Randal Groves. He is out of Basstrop Marina area. This would put you in West Galveston Bay Area, Christmas Bay Area, and Bastrop Bay Area.


----------



## CSB (Jun 22, 2006)

*Fishing charter*

WWW.GALVESTONFISHINGCHARTERS.COM

Great Charter Service for kids.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Castaway Lodge in seadrift


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

Navi said:


> Castaway Lodge in seadrift


Iâ€™ll second that!


----------



## HiggsBoson (Jul 25, 2014)

bgoofyman said:


> Captain Craig Lambert is a great fishing guide. He takes FANTASTIC care of families. Here is his website: http://www.galvestoninshorefishing.com/


I second the recommendation for Capt. Lambert. I have fished with him several times. He will work hard to put you on fish. Here is his latest blog post on 2cool: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/blog.php?a=4954&b=12


----------

